# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  No access

## BaileyMC18

If I click on any profile, mine or anyone else's, I get;

BaileyMC18, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

Any fix?

----------


## hollowedzeus

I believe you need a certain number of posts before being able to do that. 25 i think :Smilie:

----------


## BaileyMC18

Ah, I see. Thanks man  :Smilie:

----------


## hollowedzeus

> Ah, I see. Thanks man


No problem. You can ask questions or welcome people in the new members sectiom to quickely get the posts

----------


## *Admin*

Correct

----------

